# perle di saggezza



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io a lei dico semplicemente...ricorda che le minestre riscaldate non dicono niente..


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2011)

Per fare solo sesso senza impegni,serve la granitica certezza di avere tutto quello che si vuole a casa,amore,stima,affetto,rispetto,e ovvio sesso regolare con il coniuge.
chi fa'sesso per il sesso,l'ha gia'.

Lothar!


----------

